# mixed buds



## cnycharles (Dec 6, 2010)

after taking a few pics of my two plants in flower I noticed that a few others were in bud and quite a few had new flower spikes. one I was quite shocked to see in bud! the other puts out buds off and on throughout the year and the other has had an emerging bud for a few weeks, just never took a pic of it yet (plus lots of others have pics of it open right now here in the forum)






one of my paph spicerianums from jim rice. I love this species like many 
others here do! the other division is the same clone but one I had put into 
s/h culture. that plant had stayed pretty small but had an earlier bud which
blasted unfortunately





my phal venosa puts outs new buds throughout the year





I never thought I would live to see this species flower, much less any bulbophyllum 
in my care! this is bulbo ambrosia and is a division of a 
large plant originally purchased from george norris down in texas. I gave
half of the plant to a fellow cnyos club member who put it on a flat plaque 
of cork bark and after it got very large it finally flowered for him. he has 
broken off pieces and raffled/auctioned them off over the last few years 
and after I traded my piece to candace, I found another chunk on the silent 
auction table I won the bid. this plant is mounted on some inverted astroturf 
wrapped around oasis foam to try and keep it damp. I don't know if the cooler
temps or the new fluorescent light fixture (much brighter light) inspired it to flower. 
couldn't figure out what they were when I first looked onto that shelf; first thought 
they were tiny mushrooms lol or who know what kind of weed... hope they don't blast! 
ambrosia is supposed to be one of the few bulbos with an appealing fragrance 
(instead of rotting meat or worse)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 7, 2010)

Exciting...


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2010)

Ambrosia is indeed a sweetly-fragranced Bulbo. The ones I've seen, blooming every year and growing like a weed, are grown warm in intermediate light.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2010)

I've got a few more plants that I missed or now are in bud, though nothing spectacular










phal schilleriana





phal aphrodite





phal amboinensis





phal stuartiana





phal chibae; this plant makes lots of spikes but they often turn bright red and blast 





watching to see if these 'buds' on dendrobium kingianum album
are keikis or flower spikes. since I received this plant in trade, 
it's stopped growing! I think it was so unhappy it left it's ideal 
climate that it sulked for a while. the other plant I also received 
did the same thing, but it's not in bud

i also have a phal amabilis and another phal schilleriana that have new spikes and possibly another bud on the isabelia violacea


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2010)

Phal time coming up!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2010)

the first buds have opened! the spicerianum is just opening so looks pretty funky





I noticed tonight that there was a phal venosa bud further along that's already opened up


----------

